# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  tv

## aivars

vai kads ludzu nevaretu pateikt kur var atrast shemu prieks televizora philips 256R9960/30B

----------


## abergs

Varbūt var atrast šiten:
http://www.eserviceinfo.com/

----------


## aivars

paldies atradu  ::

----------

